# Silverstone Fortress FT03 Mini



## Darksaber (Jul 15, 2012)

Silverstone has taken the already compact FT03 and successfully shrunk it to fit a Mini-ITX board, while still allowing for long graphics cards to be used. Has Silverstone managed to find the perfect balance between compact dimensions and compatibility, or does the shrink go too far?

*Show full review*


----------



## ERazer (Jul 27, 2012)

wanna double check, 3 slot gfx is not gonna fit right?


great review btw


----------



## Disparia (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice. Sleek look and good features.

Would have loved discrete out of the bottom cable routing, but it's a minor issue if using wireless kb/mouse, motherboard with wireless NIC.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome review and sweet case.

Do you think you could get a Corsair H80 to fit? Probably have to mod a cut out. 
Or it would be cool to custom water cool it and make it all fit.


----------



## NHKS (Jul 28, 2012)

Great review Darksaber! .. & thanks for reviewing this case(one of my favorite mini-ITX cases)
i understand that u were trying to exhibit the packing ability of this case with the 10"+ graphics card.. but i guess a 450W supply for a system having 2700K + GTX670 OC is stretching the PSU beyond its comfort zone eh?

Also typo... 


> Silverstone always aims to reinvent the computer chassis and is one of the companies known for their willingness to go with unusual and unique designs. The Kublai KL04 - available with a window or solid side panel is just that as well, offering various features and design choices unique to a mid-tower case.





ERazer said:


> wanna double check, 3 slot gfx is not gonna fit right?



ans is on the very first page - specs.. mini-itx cases have 2-slot at the max.. i dont remember seeing a 3-slot mini-ITX case


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 28, 2012)

nice case, but i dont like its top, they gonna catch dust pretty fast then the cables hole, 





i guess better if its under the case


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2012)

It looks awesome, but i bet that thing only costs like 20$ or eve less to manufacture, that price is a robbery...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2012)

djisas said:


> It looks awesome, but i bet that thing only costs like 20$ or eve less to manufacture, that price is a robbery...



You will have to pay for the design and engineering team (which is not cheap), and on top of that non standard case manufacture tooling. Top all off with niche market, and that will give you the final price 

High end stuff always comes with high profit margins regardless of market


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> You will have to pay for the design and engineering team (which is not cheap), and on top of that non standard case manufacture tooling. Top all off with niche market, and that will give you the final price
> 
> High end stuff always comes with high profit margins regardless of market



I bet they would sell like cookies if half price...

I will just buy a uatx case for 40€ and mount a more "complete" system with standard components and will still look good...

Wouldnt mind one of these though,but it's just not for my empty pockets...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2012)

djisas said:


> I bet they would sell like cookies if half price...
> 
> I will just buy a uatx case for 40€ and mount a more "complete" system with standard components and will still look good...
> 
> Wouldnt mind one of these though,but it's just not for my empty pockets...



If they sell this at half price it will get lots of bad rep because of retards not thinking through before selecting this case, and find out that nothing fits. 

If you want something more traditional: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6110/...nced-case-review-little-in-almost-every-way/7
From Silverstone: Silverstone TJ08B-E Black MicroATX Tower Case | Eb...


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> If they sell this at half price it will get lots of bad rep because of retards not thinking through before selecting this case, and find out that nothing fits.
> 
> If you want something more traditional: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6110/...nced-case-review-little-in-almost-every-way/7
> From Silverstone: Silverstone TJ08B-E Black MicroATX Tower Case | Eb...



I built a machine with spare parts with one of those CM cases, was quite satisfied with the end result, sold it for close to 370€...

I reckon silverstone is elite stuff, some good looking quality parts, but overpriced, all of them, my opinion though...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 29, 2012)

i say that is a sweet case..


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 12, 2012)

Darksaber...

I always appreciate your reviews, they are very well written and the pictures are excellent.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------

